
The Rebirth of Palm Could Happen Later This Year - rusk
https://gizmodo.com/the-rebirth-of-palm-could-happen-later-this-year-1824175441
======
rusk
.. and just in the nick of time too ...

The market is ripe for an alternative. The Palm Pre, apart from the iPhone 4s
is probably one of my favourite ever smart phones. Palm really, really should
have had a longer run at things ...

